# Little relief letters, somebody know where to buy?



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

I am looking for little relief letters and numbers. Preferable plastic ones, something about 10 mm high and 1 to 3 mm thick.
I found some numbersets (1-12 normal and roman styled) on a website that sells parts for clocks. But I can't find letters anywhere...

Does somebody have an idea where to look for those in Europe?

I do remember back in the eighties (oh, what a time that was!) little relief letters were sold in trainshops for making your own stationsigns etc.
Now, I can't find them anywhere...

Any ideas?

Paul


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi Paulus,

I think you mean Slaters Plastic alphabets, they are only up to 8mm high and here is a link about them as a PDF

http://www.slatersplastikard.com/as...tFlyer.pdf

On page 2 there are some others that are larger but not 10mm alas


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Those are the ones I mean indeed Peter! http://www.slatersplastikard.com/assets/pdfs/AlphabetFlyer.pdf 
10 mm was prefered, but the bigger ones are worth a try. 
Now looking fom some webshop in europe that sells them. 

EDIT: _Now looking fom some webshop in europe that sells them._ I just notice slaters is in the UK


----------

